# Holy Sh*t moments in music.



## jonajon91 (Aug 17, 2015)

What are some moments in music of 2015 or earlier that have gotten an audible 'holy sh*t' out of you. For me this year there have only been two and they were Vladamirs vocal solo from David maxim micics EGO ep and the bass tone from Between the Buried and Me's Famine Wolf from their new album, I'm not even a tone guy or a huge fan of their new album, but that tone was something special.

No full albums or songs please, I'm thinking individual passages.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 17, 2015)

DMM - EGO vocal solo
http://youtu.be/GY-nwY7tbIg?t=13m24s

BTBAM - bass tone - (headphones for this one probably)
http://youtu.be/X4kFDb21rHY?t=1m53s


----------



## The Mirror (Aug 17, 2015)

To me it was the 2 or 3 seconds of the Grand Piano in Nightwish's Endless Forms Most Beautiful title track that got that award. 

It's just a 1 minute build-up of the same riff, getting more orchestrated and more "bombastic" and then boom just Grand Piano and Drums playing the same riff. 

I never hid my love for Nightwish as I love big damn soundtrack like Metal and that part was amazing.

The instrumental part:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo95o8N9b7s&t=3m10s

At 3:59 the Grand Piano Part comes in, but just here the full minute and it works the way it works.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Aug 17, 2015)

Seeing Animals as Leaders live was definitely a "holy sh*t" moment for me. I had heard them plenty of times, but it never really clicked with me. I think I mentally understood that Tosin was a guitar god, but his style only really resonated when I saw him playing live. Combined with the awesomeness of BTBAM, that show really blew my mind.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 17, 2015)

Huge Hammers.
You know the part.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 17, 2015)

In 2015 nothing unfortunately so far.
And honestly it saddens me a lot.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 17, 2015)

Mechina - On The Wings Of Nefeli

The part coming from 5:07 and onwards gave me a true "F*** me!" moment the first time I heard it! It's just the way the groove flows with the melodies and vocals. I like that kind of stuff 

The track in its entirety is quite epic too


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 17, 2015)

Lamb of God- Torches starting at 1:49

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaUkibmK6a4


----------



## isispelican (Aug 17, 2015)

this whole album


----------



## DXL (Aug 17, 2015)

Plini's latest EP (specifically Wombat Astronaut)


----------



## TedEH (Aug 17, 2015)

I find most of this years "holy sh*t" moments for me are more "how did I not know this existed already?" moments. Most recently: Porcupine Tree. See also: Bilo 3.0, and the entirety of the jazz piano thread that was going for a while.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 17, 2015)

Seeing Beyond Creation live. Everyone needs to do it. I always like watching drummers even though I'm a guitarist, but that was the finest drummer I've ever seen and completely forgot he was there because the guitar/bass work was just mind blowing. 

The new Nile genuinely scared one of my 3 year old twins, they've grown up with death metal and like a lot of it. Haven't seen that before. Haha.


----------



## The Mirror (Aug 17, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I find most of this years "holy sh*t" moments for me are more "how did I not know this existed already?" moments. Most recently: Porcupine Tree.



You didn't know about Steven Wilson? Have you been living under a rock the last 25 years? 

For real, he is one of the most well known and appreciated musicians in the Progressive Genre. 

Don't forget to check out his solo records, too. Each one is simply amazing. From Drony electro experiments on Insurgentes up to the big bow to King Crimson and the like on Hand.Cannot.Erase.


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 17, 2015)

If you haven't checked out Oblivion by Mendel, the entire CD is a holy .... moment. Every track. I can't pick a favorite. 

https://mendelian.bandcamp.com/album/oblivion-physical-digital


----------



## TedEH (Aug 17, 2015)

The Mirror said:


> Have you been living under a rock the last 25 years?



It's very possible.  I knew the name but just never gave the music a real listening to.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 17, 2015)

Back in the day when Korn's self titled album came out - it was completely different than anything going on at the time....saw them at a little dance club around here called The Abyss, and that was definitely a holy .... moment, had never seen people going so ape.... to a band.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 17, 2015)

Seeing Steve Wilson live on the Hand Cannot Erase tour. At one point half the place was crying (me too) and we loved it.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 17, 2015)

This psychedelic piece by a young synth pop group is my "Holy ...." Moment of 2015 thus far.



When the bassline changes after the intro is sets the whole journey right off


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 17, 2015)

The second that Spencer starts singing on Periphery's "MK Ultra"


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 17, 2015)

Straws Pulled at Random, that amazing outro part. Just, holy cow. Still blows my mind.

Also, "I'm Ziltoid, I don't give a ..... I live above Earth in a big rocket ship" - talk about HUGE.


----------



## Vrollin (Aug 18, 2015)

Not from 2015, but the first time I heard fear factories "controlled demolition" I had it cranked in my old car, had a huge system in it, the song was blowing me away.... And then the break down came in, I was in my car stopped, laughing to myself just going holy .... how did this song just get so much more awesome. It's one of the only songs in a moment like that that have ever made me go woah wtaf...


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow Thank you for this post!!!

Listening to Guthrie Govan's Ner Ner definitely gave me that moment after a very looong time of trying to find music that does that to me. 

Before that it was back in 2008/9 when i heard Bulb's Zyklox track on soundcloud.

2005...hearing Nevemore for the first time at HMV!...wow...really!

1998 G3...satriani's tap on Going Down!

cheers SSO! 

Sadly, Petrucci's suspended animation didn't do that ... wish it did. .. would love to meet him one day...


meshuggah ...old fan...but obzen blew my mind...

and david gray hehe


...oh ravi shankar too... i should give him more credit considering im of indian descent...(no im not Apu Nahasapeemapetilon)
--

sorry friends...my dads visiting...and boought the beer......


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 18, 2015)

Jeesan said:


> Before that it was back in 2008/9 when i heard Bulb's Zyklox track on soundcloud.



Didn't even think about Bulb, but discovering his work was definitely one of those moments where you kind of redefine music for yourself.

The other one that comes to mind is Between the Buried and Me, with the outro breakdown / solo in 'White Walls' off of Colors. Rocked my world so hard, that's the part that got me into metal. 
Or Mordecai. 
Or the one in Selkies.
Maybe I was just a super BTBAM nerd in high school, but I think Paul Waggoner is just an unreasonably good lead player.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Seeing BTB&M live, watching Synyster Gates and Tosin Abasi Masterclass videos on YouTube, and hearing Guthrie Govan.


----------



## cult (Aug 18, 2015)

My Holy Sh*t moment for the last 10 years would have to be Sikth - Death of a Dead Day.
Listening to Sanguine Seas of Bigotry for the first time changed my view on music and playing music.

Another ohmygodwhatisthisicanteven moment was seeing Dredg live. Saw them two times already.
First time was when The Pariah, The Parrot, The Delusion came out.
Second time was last year when they performed El Cielo, in its entirety.

I almost cried out of joy, both times.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm going to listen through all of this thread when I get back from work later, for now ill leave you with my most recent 'daaaaaaamn'.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 18, 2015)

When I was 10 and having only heard Metallica's black album, once I started collecting the rest of their catalog and heard battery for the first time. Then again when I heard Blackened for the first time.


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 18, 2015)

Its late so some lazy selections from me just for recent songs. 2014 is the best I can do ... haven't head much in 2015, Im sure theres good stuff out there, thus this thread.


The "breakdown" part of Babymetal's song....MEGITSUNE. Dats right... I said it!

Builds up around *1m39s*



Bulbs - Press Enter (Piano cover) ...and obviously the original too made me go holycrap too.....


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 18, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> When I was 10 and having only heard Metallica's black album, once I started collecting the rest of their catalog and heard battery for the first time. Then again when I heard Blackened for the first time.



Similar experience for me. Black (oh these guys are good) -> Justice (really intrigued now) -> kill 'em all (Excited, new horizons), then Puppets just blew me away - the intro to Battery and the whole dark, distant, past tense vibe of the record blew my mind! At that point I was pure Metallica geek.


----------



## Nats (Aug 18, 2015)

1:28 - 1:45 Clip the Apex... Accept Instruction. Had this album since it came out and that little section blows me away every time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wtbi9CHvikY


----------



## Tr3vor (Aug 18, 2015)

On the Tosin/Misha collaboration song, Optimist, that breakdown or whatever it is at about 2:10 made me involuntarily headbang the first time I heard it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4gTgM0UepQ


----------



## Jarmake (Aug 18, 2015)

Lately my holy ....-moments have been when listening to Pink Floyd and Steven Wilson. I've listened to them before, but they always seem to have that wow-effect on me, no matter how many times I listen to them. Guthrie Govan's solos on the raven that refused to sing (and other stories) and hand. cannot. erase. are simply astounding. Especially Regret #9.


----------



## oompa (Aug 18, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> In 2015 nothing unfortunately so far.
> And honestly it saddens me a lot.



Haha I came to post this exact paragraph 

I hope for this moment that OP asks for will come with Ghost's Meliora in the coming days


----------



## Nile (Aug 18, 2015)

Pillars of Creation by Keith Merrow.


----------



## gunch (Aug 18, 2015)

The Solo in Venom Upon the Blade by Fallujah 

The breakdown in Third Revelation by Car Bomb


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 18, 2015)

Right now, I'm not sure if I could contribute much to this thread. But I have had three "holy sh*t" moments recently.

The first was when I saw the film _Ex Machina_ and went back to listen to the soundtrack. Thus far, it's in the running for my favorite soundtrack of 2015. But the main theme that you hear in the beginning and then used as a reprise at the very end of the film during the climactic moment. (For those who have seen the film, you know that little thematic melody that I'm talking about.)

The second is sort of a good "holy sh*t" (impressed me) and a bad "holy sh*t" (as in "...awh hell naw"). This would be the new Reflections track that debuted today over at Substream. It sounds VERY different. No djent. No crazy technical riffs. Everything is far more generic and commercial: the songwriting, the instruments, the vocals, etc. But with that said, everything definitely sounds better for the band, especially the instruments. (FINALLY! Reflections got a good guitar tone. Never thought it would happen.) I guess the production is good (typical for Will Putney), but the songwriting is just so terrible and generic. I think Reflections has sold out.

The third "holy sh*t" moment was when I was listening to some of those riffs on the new Cattle Decapitation album. Like, can I just say...HOLY SH*T! "Manufactured Extinct", "The Prophets of Loss", and "Pacific Grim" have some moments that just hit so hard. (I can't recall the exact times without going back and listening through the songs at the moment.)


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 18, 2015)

*WHIIIIIIITE WAAAAALLLLS*

I mean, holy ****ing ****. I say that every time I hear that part.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 19, 2015)

BTBAM's Selkies solo blew my mind when I first heard it. It made my outlook on guitar totally change. 

The solo in Straws Pulled At Random made me almost cry the first time I heard it. Still does on some occasions.

Hearing Deafheaven for the first time was an eye opening experience. I realized that metal could incorporate elements of shoegaze (yes, I had known of Jesu for a while), and turn it into a vicious, emotional monster.

And last but not least, hearing the new Fallujah album last year reminded me that metal in 2015 could still be relevant, jarring, and flat out moving.


----------



## Locrain (Aug 19, 2015)

The intro to Icarus Live by Periphery. My guitar player gave it to me on a burned CD with "HOLY ...., DUDE!!!" scrawled on it in marker. Definitely summed it up.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't remember the last time I heard any holy .... momentsnone in 2015 i think. Last I really remember being blown away by was LCTR - Level 2,


----------



## jeremyb (Aug 19, 2015)

The whole entirety of the new Northlane album, Node.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 19, 2015)

Sikthness said:


> I can't remember the last time I heard any holy .... momentsnone in 2015 i think. Last I really remember being blown away by was LCTR - Level 2,



They played a show with Protest the Hero here, which was rad since we don't get a whole lot of metal shows. They killed it, I wasn't into it personally, but they put on a killer show and how they were able to pull off that whole theme with the atmosphere and .... was awesome.


----------



## rokket2005 (Aug 20, 2015)

_Welcome. Please step aside and follow the hollow_.


----------



## Zer01 (Aug 20, 2015)

Vrollin said:


> Not from 2015, but the first time I heard fear factories "controlled demolition" I had it cranked in my old car, had a huge system in it, the song was blowing me away.... And then the break down came in, I was in my car stopped, laughing to myself just going holy .... how did this song just get so much more awesome. It's one of the only songs in a moment like that that have ever made me go woah wtaf...



I know just the part you mean! Dino's finger-slide up and down that low string -- SO HEAVY


----------



## Zer01 (Aug 20, 2015)

rokket2005 said:


> _Welcome. Please step aside and follow the hollow_.



As We Speak was one of those moments for me


----------



## Veritech Zero (Aug 20, 2015)

This whole album. I know you said no full albums, fite me. But for this particular band to come off of their last album which was pretty much a pile of poo, to this masterpiece the whole thing was a holy ....e moment. I suppose if I had to pick a specific moment that was my favorite I would say about 2:26 of this song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CTWdJr6oOQ&list=RD5CTWdJr6oOQ


----------



## stevexc (Aug 20, 2015)

Holy sh_i_t moment... the first time I heard Selkies. It goes quiet and chill... then there's that clean solo... and then BOOM holy sh_i_t the distortion busts in and it's just like damn.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 20, 2015)

This morning I found out who Jason Becker is.


----------



## rokket2005 (Aug 20, 2015)

Zer01 said:


> As We Speak was one of those moments for me



The whole album was for me. I specifically remember hearing the flameout for the first time and thinking, "this is like metal mixed with 80s synth pop." I actually kind of credit soilwork with getting me big into depeche mode.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 20, 2015)

The very first time I heard that SEE WHO GIVE A FUUUUUCK part in Laid to Rest. 16 year old my shat himself.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 20, 2015)

First time I heard the album in my profile picture..

https://youtu.be/adOWWbEfyiQ?t=207

https://youtu.be/r10zK743XNo?t=190

https://youtu.be/cJ9rbJcPyTA?t=181

https://youtu.be/cHgOeWUZjug?t=332
BEST QUAKING SOLO EVER


The opening riff... the whole song

https://youtu.be/Z7cuL_JxHOE?t=194
Masterfully crafted guitar leads/riffs. Beautiful singing/lyrics

https://youtu.be/nl2BRe_BYtY?t=214
And what a ....ing album closer

Literally my favorite album of all time

2015 Holy .... moments go to... Periphery The Scourge (the awesome part with the thing)

Lamb of God - Embers (when Chino comes in)

Between The Buried and Me/Animals As Leaders/The Contortionist DEMOLISHING the Georgia theatre in athens..


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2015)

"Face of Melinda" is one of the absolute coolest songs, especially to come out of metal, and I wish I knew where to find more of it (super dark and mature Prog Jazz?)


----------



## Metaguitarist (Aug 21, 2015)

So glad you shared Mechina. What a fantastic ....ing album. Gonna check out the rest of their discog soon. It was like a groove-metal Halo-album. Best thing I've heard in months!


----------



## Bodes (Aug 21, 2015)

The moment I had just finished listening to the song"Marrow" by Yob for the umpteenth time and finally realising that the song had *ONLY ONE RIFF* repeated for 18 minutes!!!

Listened to it 5 times in a row and just went "WOW" I have enough trouble writing a riff that I am happy playing for 30-40 seconds without going "where to next?".

Good work Yob!


----------



## Bforber (Aug 21, 2015)

The first time I heard "Paradigm Shift" by Liquid Tension Experiment. I had only been playing guitar for maybe a year at that point and stuck mostly to Metallica songs. A friend of mine brought me a CD with the title "For to Learn to Play." Remember when people charged other people to download and burn CDs for them? Ha.

It had some cool tracks. Some Frampton, some Dire Straights, some Yes, and then...

omfgnowayholy....king....ididntknowpeoplecouldplaythatfast.jpg

Seriously, blew my goddamn mind. To this day, that solo that starts about 5:37 is one of my favorite guitar solos of all time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pofqHfSvy_8


----------



## redstone (Aug 21, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> In 2015 nothing unfortunately so far.
> And honestly it saddens me a lot.





Try this


----------



## Rock4ever (Aug 22, 2015)

2015- Guthrie Govan's solo on Home Invasion / Regret #9
Last 4 songs on blind guardian's latest


Before-

Hearing

Cult of Personality
Intro to Blackened, and creeping death
Solo in A Nightmare to Remember
War Ensemble on Slayer's DoA
Intro lead in No Remorse
Holy Wars
Mercyful Fate medley in garage inc
Blind Guardian- Sacred World, Wheel of Time


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 22, 2015)

One of the earliest I can remember was hearing the intro to (followed by the rest of the song) "Cliffs of Dover" at about 12 years old. I had never heard somebody play guitar like that, and so musically. EJ is still a hero of mine. I had played guitar for a year or two before that moment, but I was a super enthusiast from that point on. I think I started staring at Musicians Friend catalogs shortly after, so that I could check out all the different strats, which ultimately became a never-ending gear acquisition/trading obsession years later.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 22, 2015)

I know I already posted this in the Mechina thread, but their new EPIC 18 minute single - which was released TODAY - is just the pure definition of HOLY SH*T!   

The World We Lost | Mechina

Seriously! Gave me goosebumps and cold chills all the way through!


----------



## Millul (Aug 22, 2015)

Have had a few this year...mostly due to joining SSO and being exposed to new for me/more "progressive" music:

- Unearth's Zombie Autopilot...killer song!
- Periphery's Alpha and Scarlet's opening riffs...amazing
- Machine Head's Imperium..when the intro grows into the main riff between 1:15 and 1:40
- Testament's "The preacher" live...Skolnik just ripped our heads off for the whole show, actually
- Dream Theater performing As I Am - Panic Attack - Constant Motion back to back live this summer - INTENSE playing!


----------



## Millul (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, and...Devin Townsend's singing...! Gotta dig deeper, this guy is nuts!


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 22, 2015)

^ Devins most impressive singing is often his double tracked vocals or backing vocals he does in the studio, listen out for him singing melodies an octave higher on the addicted! album and some ridiculous SYL screams in the background on Deconstruction.


----------



## kevdes93 (Aug 22, 2015)

So far my holy .... moments of 2015 include the first time I heard the riff in Cirice by Ghost and the other was listening to saints and cigarettes by The Wonder Years.


----------



## vividox (Aug 22, 2015)

From 2015:
Periphery - Graveless: Outro riff section, starting at 3:21
David Maxim Micic - Universe in a Crayon: The entire piano part. I absolutely love his piano compositions, they sound like they could be a part of a very moving soundtrack. They are usually quite melodically simple, but they are so expressive and musical they just blow my mind. This is kind of a general statement of all of his piano intros. I love them.

Stuff I've discovered recently but is from pre-2015:
Caligula's Horse - City Has No Empathy: The build up to the "F*** This City' vamp from 4:20-end
Lindsey Stirling - Shatter Me: Bass drop for the dubstep part at 1:10. Yes, I'm serious.
Monuments - Atlas: All the harmonized vocal parts
Chimp Spanner - Cloud City: Bass part from 1:10-1:39

Classics:
Dream Theater - Metropolis: "The third is love / love is the dance of eternity"
Between the Buried And Me - White Walls: "WHITE WALLS!!!" x4 - especially the build up


----------



## broj15 (Aug 22, 2015)

https://caustva.bandcamp.com/track/cotard-delusion-3

The build up into the final groove is probably one of the most ridiculous things I've heard in a while. The first time I heard it I had to replay it 10 times (not a big deal as it clocks in at under 2 minutes ) The whole EP (6 songs in under 10 minutes) is a masterpiece and is definitely high on my list for the year. The artwork is pretty great imo as well.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Aug 22, 2015)

This was pretty good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i64XTIo-b9I

also the rave part at the end of me!me!me! ;D And that's it for 2015 pretty much. I haven't been listening to metal much, so I've missed a lot of stuff probably.

If we consider older things then the bass solo and things after that in Unbreakable by Seventh Wonder really gave me shivers, still does. Slice The Cake's Kow Otani's Castle In The Sky, you know, the piano part and what comes after it, The Great Migration that comes before the song is probably part of the experience, damn great. And Bilo 3.0. Then Måsstaden. Oh, and before that Unexpect's debut album, and again when I heard Orange Vigilantes. If we go even further back in time, I guess it would be Sleeping Stars of Wintersun.


----------



## Richie666 (Aug 22, 2015)

Bodes said:


> The moment I had just finished listening to the song"Marrow" by Yob for the umpteenth time and finally realising that the song had *ONLY ONE RIFF* repeated for 18 minutes!!!
> 
> Listened to it 5 times in a row and just went "WOW" I have enough trouble writing a riff that I am happy playing for 30-40 seconds without going "where to next?".
> 
> Good work Yob!



In Our Blood was the heaviest thing I've ever witnessed.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ikiharmaa said:


> . Slice The Cake's Kow Otani's Castle In The Sky, you know, the piano part and what comes after it, The Great Migration that comes before the song is probably part of the experience, damn great. And Bilo 3.0. Then Måsstaden. Oh, and before that Unexpect's debut album, and again when I heard Orange Vigilantes.



I'm sorry, are we the same person?


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Aug 23, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> I'm sorry, are we the same person?




Unlikely, you just have a superb taste in music bro.


----------



## ASoC (Aug 23, 2015)

The most recent has to have been yesterday. I picked up the 2112 Deluxe Edition for cheap from my local record store and put it in the stereo system after smoking a bowl. I got to the part of Presentation where the priests smash the guitar and the solo starts and I found my love for Rush all over again. Side note: The live versions of Overture, The Temples of Syrinx, and A Passage to Bangkok that are included on this version of the album kick ass.

Other stuff includes:
Neil Peart's drum solo when I saw Rush on the R40 tour
Every new AAL release has blown my mind somewhere
The intro to Omega by Periphery
The intro to Superstition by Stevie Wonder when I first heard it on vinyl
Endoscopic Removal of a Large Choanal Polyp by Liquorworks


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 23, 2015)

The first time I read the lyrics along to this song blew my mind. It's so refreshing to not have lyrics as an afterthought, the tone of the lyrics changes and so does the music. Without a doubt my favorite death metal song.

*Spawn of possession - The apparition (fast bit)*
http://youtu.be/MH_9YoEuirc?t=5m43s


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 23, 2015)

For 2015 I think one of the biggest "holy sh*t this is just so moving" moments I've had is the chorus to Sand Baptism from Rivers of Nihil. They're changing the game. I really am inspired by them to learn more about adding atmospheric elements and space and breath in my music.

On the other side of the spectrum, in July I saw The Kennedy Veil in Brooklyn on the Psycroptic tour. They were insane. I had been listening to their music but they just destroyed imo. They're relentless and do NOT stop and give themselves or the listeners a break. 

Seeing BTBAM live on the Parallax tour blew up my brain.

Finding Nexilva and hearing "Eschatologies" for the first time. It's just super stupidly heavy and chaotic and fast. I strived for that for a time. I still do haha.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 24, 2015)

In no particular order or chronology, some bands and songs that make me go "holy shiet" 

"Moments of Clarity" by Erra on their latest EP. Saw them play it live before the EP was released and loved it! Instantly recognized it the first time listening through the EP, too  

The chorus section and intro of "Atlas" by Monuments

Pretty much everything Lamb of God and Devin Townsend have done has given me those "holy shiet" moments. Too many to list

2:37-3:22 of "The Bad Thing" by Periphery. Seriously need to see them live again just for this song  also "Facepalm Mute" gets me every time

"Blackest Eyes" by Porcupine Tree. That entire album, in fact. Opened me up to a lot of progressive stuff in my early days of playing heavy music. 

All of The Wonder Years' Greatest Generation album. The last track pulls the rest of them together and never fails to give me goosebumps. 

The new Good Tiger single, "Snake Oil"

"Beauty in Tragedy" by August Burns Red. Awesome writing/riffing, and the lyrics really helped me through the loss of my Aunt and a close friend last summer. Another goosebump song. 

"The Other Half" by The Ghost Inside

"Home is for the Heartless" by Parkway Drive

"Jambi" by Tool

"Blood Bank" by Red Seas Fire

"Fur and Claw" by Thy Art is Murder. One of the most go-hardest intros of any go-hard song I've heard

"Hatred and Slaughter" by Carnifex. Heard this one live before I heard it on the album and I stopped headbanging and with wide eyes mouthed "holy ...." during the groove at 2:14

"Flying Whales" by Gojira. This was the first song I heard from them and is pretty much the whole reason I ever even cared to get into them. 

"Rareform" by After the Burial. Again, the first song of theirs I heard, which led me to get into the band, and extended range guitars as a result of that!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 24, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> [tl;dr but not really]



Two more groups of guys I forgot about, August Burns Red and After the Burial both just floor me.
For ABR there's 'Indonesia,' with Tommy's guest vocals. The epic feel of that section leading into the outro, especially when you know that the song was written about the loss of one of Matt's close friends, hits pretty hard imo.
Then the spoken word section in 'Spirit Breaker' made me yank my phone out of my pocket to make sure I knew what track that was. Doesn't happen often.
Also, how the riff from 1/14/2011 or w/e the title was, that clean piece off of Leveler, comes back on as distortion in 'Boys of Fall'? Delicious. Made that whole song way more massive.

I had just kind of discovered After the Burial last year and they instantly got into my list of favorites. That little lead part in 'Virga' reminded me that lead guitar is actually awesome, the breakdown in 'Anti-Pattern' was the first one in like...forever to actually make me lose my ****. And I still think the outro lead / solo section in 'Disconnect' is solidly in my top 5 of all time. 
The leads in A Steady Decline, the groove of pretty much the entire In Dreams album, out of this world.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 24, 2015)

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know why embedding videos is not working for me right now? I usually just take out the 'S' from the HTTPS in the URL, but thats not cutting it now.


----------



## noobstix (Aug 24, 2015)

There are a few for me:

Hearing Tesseract intro with *Proxy* live, that vocal intro just gets me every time. And also hearing *Deception - CTF pt.2 *live was just insane. There's something about being in a room of people who share the same love for a song as you do.

*The Scourge* by Periphery, as someone else said here "the bit with the thing".

*Coming Back To Life* - Pink Floyd

The first one for me would have been *Pull Harder* by Trivium when I was about 12.


----------



## protest (Aug 24, 2015)

I didn't get into music until I was 13. I never heard anything on the radio that I liked except some oldies stuff, but I didn't really attach to that. Then I was somewhere and someone popped in Slipkont's self titled (it was 2000), and my head exploded. I realized the reason I never got into music was because there was no metal on the radio.

Another one was the first time I heard real Metallica. I had only heard the radio version which was decent at best, I mean some the Black album was pretty cool, but the first time I heard Battery it was definite;y a holy .... moment. I've been hooked on that thrashy sound ever since.


----------



## Xplozive (Aug 24, 2015)

piggins411 said:


> The second that Spencer starts singing on Periphery's "MK Ultra"



Innocent babe! I hope they play this live soon. His vox kill it


----------



## Aviator (Aug 24, 2015)

I had tons of jaw dropping moments when I stumbled across new bands but propbably the 3 "HOLY SH!T" moments were:

1) 2007 - Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg, Iron Maiden which got me into metal

2) 2009 - Stream of Consciusness, Dream Theater which got me interested in more technical music

3) 2010 - Fingers Like Daggers, After The Burial which was the first song I liked even tho it had harsh vocals and ultimately led me to "djent"

And for 2015 it is definetely Bad Thing, solo and chorus part.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't know how I forgot this one though the whole album is full of moments that stop me if I'm walking. The outro to this song is one of the best riffs ever though so worthy of the share.


*Native Construct - Passage (outro)*
http://youtu.be/PcO0Am9eAcc?t=6m42s

---edit---

Man I wish embedding was working.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 24, 2015)

So so many of these moments and I have to make this quick.

But Keith Merrow Heart of the Sea Nymph still gives me that feeling. I always listen to the Loomis solo in that song at least 4 times every time I listen to it. Just something about it.

Pillars of Creation for that matter as well. Never get tired of that song.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 25, 2015)

- When i was 13 and heard Derek Taylor throw down one of the fastest, melodic runs i've ever heard in Crimeny's track "Trust". I started getting lessons from a GIT grad not long after that.

- Seeing Meshuggah live for the first time in 1999 opening for Slayer. 

- Hearing "Oh My ....ing God" off City when it came out. Nothing touched it.


----------



## Unburdened (Aug 25, 2015)

But one: A mighty one indeed.


----------



## Tzar27 (Aug 25, 2015)

From this year:

The first time I heard Echo by CHON while stoned out of my mind with a couple of friends. I'd heard Ecco and a few songs of theirs before and loved them, but decided to check out some of CHON's newer stuff while stoned. As soon as that song played and the opening vocals started, I kinda just leaned back like "woah". Huge CHON fan now.

Seeing Hands Like Houses play at Warped Tour was also an amazing experience. I wasn't really keen on many of the bands playing Warped this year aside from August Burns Red, but I generally enjoyed HLH's material that I'd heard prior. I saw them and was absolutely astounded by their set, and then their singer gave a speech about the importance of music in our lives (more or less) that damn near moved me to tears.

The Coma Ecliptic Tour was incredible. Second time I'd seen TC and AAL, and my first BTBAM show after dying to see them for nearly four years. I was not disappointed; TC killed it even though I've never really gotten into their music as much as I should, AAL was amazing (I don't think I can say much that someone else hasn't, although I was pretty impressed that some of the folks at the show managed to get a pretty sizable pit going to Para Mexer, a song played with classical guitars), and BTBAM was pretty much an instant pants-creamer for me. Plus they did Bohemian Rhapsody for their encore.

I saw George Watsky perform a block away from where I saw TC, AAL, and BTBAM four days later with a group of my closest friends the day after my girlfriend broke up with me. I was pretty much an emotional wreck, and totally broke, but my friends bought me a ticket and forced me to come along and I ended up having an absolutely amazing time. That was more of a "holy .... I love my friends" moment than anything, but it was definitely a great show, too.

Holy .... Moments from years previous that I discovered recently:

A friend of mine showed me King Park by La Dispute. It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I truly believe that everyone should hear that song at some point in their life. King Park is my musical equivalent to Requiem for a Dream; dark, sad, real, and powerful. An absolute masterpiece that leaves you feeling some feels. 

The Dreamer by I the Mighty was another awesome one. It tells the story of a lucid dreamer in love with a girl who doesn't seem to even acknowledge his existence so he creates a world in which they're happy together in his dreams. Definitely a good one to look up the lyrics for.


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 27, 2015)

So far this year nothing, only music new music that has given me any sort of yes from last year was

Satanic Warmaster - Fimbulwinter
Last Winterfylleth album.
Before that the last Wardruna album was one that tweaked something but not like below, shame really.

Hearing Dio sing Heaven and Hell at Wacken in 2009. On our way back to the tents, stopped for one last beer and there was Dio, smiles all round and a great tasting beer.

Finally getting to see Maiden with Winstsons speach and the Sound of Merlin engines over a massive PA in a muddy field, with my wife, 2 good friends and a random Dutch bloke who decided we were better company than his mates. Then porceeding to watch Maiden tear apart the stage and realise that after waiting all these years 92-08 to see part of the World Slavery Tour, I was watchign it adn it disdnt disapoint.

The other ones are where songs just seem to conect at that moment, that perfect moment between you and that song.

For me it was listening to Mother North late one Saturday night in December, it had snowed heavily so that dog hadnt been out, so i took him out after the snow had stopped falling,out into the woods behind my then house and it was perfect, the snow was untouched, deep and crunchy. Mother North by Satyricon came on and it was just the perfect balance, mid winter in North Germany, me, my dog and this song, everything fit perfect.

That winter seemed to align with alot of songs/zbums with me. Mercian Sphere got played alot walking the dog, A Valley Thick with oaks and Defending the Realm almost became my go to songs on a certain part of the dog walk.

That right balance, I find it rarely these days. Always seemed to happen at certain times, early in the morning or in the evening and i tihnk my mind set was different back then. Alot more at ease with myself adn my life. alot of water has gone under teh bridge since then, but we shall see.


----------



## Legion (Aug 27, 2015)

LAMB OF GOD!

The talkbox section of Erase This!


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 27, 2015)

A few more:

The Glass Prison sweeps
Selkies solo
First time I listened to the American Idiot album in middle school
BTBAM's Bloom
First time I heard Incubus' A Certain Shade of Green, especially because the only other thing I'd heard from them was Drive
Faith No More's Be Agressive chorus


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 27, 2015)

You know what else got me, was the last track off of Coma Witch, 'Observer'. 
Like 20 minutes of just...despair. I don't know what it was about it, but nothing ever really made me feel that kind of crushing, hopeless atmosphere that that track did. The Acacia Strain really outdid themselves there imo, even though I'm not really a fan of most of their stuff.

It was something different (to me) and it was awesome.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 31, 2015)

This ... F*cking ... Crescendo!

http://youtu.be/PZwQeZh6rP0


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Aug 31, 2015)

The first time I heard Celtic Frost's Morbid Tales and the Misfits Walk Among Us. Those were my two best-remembered "holy scheisse" music moments.


----------



## thedonal (Aug 31, 2015)

piggins411 said:


> A few more:
> 
> The Glass Prison sweeps
> Selkies solo
> ...



I still remember the day I got Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence.

Put disc 1 in. Those arps started and my jaw literally dropped. I still struggle to play any of that past about 105bpm, but that passage has taught me a lot of technique.


----------



## Cnev (Sep 1, 2015)

The entire section from 2:25 onward. I can't tell you how many times I've listened to it. It's just so colorful and diverse, performed by a brilliantly talented base of musicians. Always puts a huge smile on my face.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 1, 2015)

sorry 'bout the nostalgy, but my first wtf guitar moment was Marty McFly/Chuck Berry solo in BackToTheFuture 

Then came Dire Straits


----------



## Leftydudebro (Sep 3, 2015)

BTBAM, AAL, and TC on tour. Biggest holy hell moment ever. Ruined most live bands for me due to the ridiculous musicianship. like when the vocalist of TC does that wierd dinosaur high pitched scream. Insane. It was ridiculous how loud it was even though he was holding the mic to his chest.


----------



## Nats (Sep 4, 2015)

Even though this album is from 2003 I just heard Pavor for the first time last night. That bass. THAT BASS.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5--kiAVa38I


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Breaking my own rules here, but holy hell I can't stop listening to this album!


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 21, 2015)

Around 2:30. Do you still remember // December's foggy freeze? // Where the ice that clings onto your beard // was screaming agony 

[Youtubevid]UCMS-NJ7VxU[/MEDIA]

And more recently this: Steven Wilson gets a lot of my musical "wow" moments these days. Most of the song from 7 minutes onwards. Definitely everything from 9:30, and the beautiful guitar melody from 10:55.

[Youtubevid]xy71Vvah7fM[/MEDIA]

Childishly and not at all proggy or metally, this: this song gets me every time. The solo section and bridge from around 2:10 really work, with the shifting sus4 chords and the chromatic run-down from 3:10 making it sound like a key change but nope, he's landed back in E. It's a deceptively simple and extraordinarily well-written song, and utterly euphoric live.

[Youtubevid]IxuThNgl3YA[/MEDIA]

Speaking of live euphoria, every single Maiden show, ever.


----------



## Underworld (Sep 21, 2015)

One of my biggest HOLY SH*T moment in music - hearing Behemoth's Slave Shall Serve. Blew me away. I was 19 at the time (2007) and listened to a lot of melodic deathmetal / powermetal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D7DTtRuYew


EDIT : vid cannot seem to appear


----------



## Shadycicada (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a couple different ones, but in terms of sheer heaviness, I'd probably go with the outro to Extraneous by Periphery. sh*t is just...heavy.

https://youtu.be/CAq-xM3sK_I?t=2m11s


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 27, 2015)

4:35-5:35 never fails to put me into a complete frenzy, phenomenal songwriting.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 29, 2015)

All old moments for me. First time i heard Dimebag i was like holy sh** it was like nothing i heard before! Then finding John Petrucci i said yep i need to practice more! Hearing Jason Becker for the first time. Hearing Jason Richardson playing and seeing this young dude Fn shred. Hearing Paul Gilbert Play blew me away.


----------



## Nats (Sep 29, 2015)

This one might be odd, but I have to go with the vocal performance of Trent Reznor in Somewhat Damaged. I'm not a lyrics person, I don't really care about vocals (for the most part) but from 3:20 onward, the way everything comes together is a 'holy ....' moment for me. His vocals just get angrier and angrier with each word as the lyric and music tension builds until the final line of "... didn't quite, fell apart, where the .... were you?". It's just so perfectly executed. Listening to it I just get more and more uncomfortable and angry as that part of the song progresses. He really nailed it.


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 30, 2015)

https://youtu.be/7gyPz28mqco?t=3m27s THIS LINE RIGHT HERE BLEW ME THE .... AWAY!!


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 30, 2015)

2:25-2:55 is like being strapped to a rocket riding through a violent thunderstorm, momentarily breaking through the clouds and seeing all things from above... before running out of fuel and getting plunged through the cloud-line again.



5:14-5:35 is the minor break in the clouds, sunrays lighting up your wreckage for a momentary pause.... before you get hammered into the ground by the hailstorm again.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 30, 2015)

CRaul87 said:


> https://youtu.be/7gyPz28mqco?t=3m27s THIS LINE RIGHT HERE BLEW ME THE .... AWAY!!




Damnit, Benson 

Such a badass.


----------



## clintsal (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll just go with my most recent: I took my girlfriend to her first real concert last night in West Hollywood... Chon & The Dear Hunter

Chon: My gf has heard me *try* to play several of their songs, and always said 'that sounds cool'. These guys came on and they were so damned flawless it was jaw-dropping. She was grinning the entire time. I have been to several concerts, and I have NEVER seen a band that looked like they were having as much fun as those guys. So young too, can't wait to see/hear more of them. 

Dear Hunter: I'm a huge fan of their entire catalog, and last night they came through in a huge way. The atmosphere they create is completely enrapturing, and the live vocal performances took all of the songs to a completely new level for me. My favorites were '1878' and 'Whisper', they sang that with such raw passion, we were both wet in the eyes. I went back and listened to the album version today, and longed for that same vocal intensity..


----------



## Universe74 (Oct 1, 2015)

Meshuggah, Strapping Young Lad @ The Commodore Ballroom - Apr 27, 2003 Vancouver BC


----------



## ASoC (Oct 21, 2015)

Recently saw Rush live and I was so blown away by Neil's solo that I bought like 6 Rush cds the next week. Since then, I've been blown away by the "Under the Shadow" portion of The Necromancer (it's metal as fvck), all of The Fountain of Lamneth (this one is beautifully put together, lyrics, instrumentals, vocal delivery, etc.), The guitar solo in Presentation (just kicks ass), and the solo in Soliloquy (this one just made me cry). 

Also, Rush got me into 70s prog rock and I have a copy of Yes's Close to the Edge on vinyl and it's still mind boggling every time I listen to it, I love that record. I also have some Jethro Tull (love Locomotive Breath) and Uriah Heep

Edit: Forget what I said about The Necromancer, the whole thing is awesome. Listening to it right now and I was struck (again) by the guitar layering (especially the backwards guitar solos) in the first part. All the layers create the mood for what the lyrics are describing perfectly. The second part features Alex Lifeson playing two great solos back to back with no rhythm guitar track, just 3 guys from Toronto rocking the fvck out. And the final part, like the others, creates the perfect mood of hope (the build up into Geddy's vocal entrance just made my eyes water, it was so beautiful) and it ends with a nice major key jam.


----------



## Monsteri (Oct 21, 2015)

I got a holy sh*t moment this year when I first listened the new Nile album. Some awesome tunes on that record for sure  

But the biggest moment was probably seeing Cult Of Luna live the first time. Unforgettable experience. Seeing Black Sabbath on their last tour will probably be unfogettable too


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 21, 2015)

I hada couple of these moments, but not because of music that was made in 2015.
recently i rediscovered some older music that i never really gave the attention it deserved when it came out. 
For example, I listened to Threshold's "Under The Sun"! It made me realize that Glynn Morgan is one of my alltime favorite singers and that this particular song is one of my favorite ballads out there!

...And believe me, i HATE ballads.


----------



## Morax (Oct 21, 2015)

The biggest holy .... moments for me:

"...for not believing in me, for your stupidity, for stealing what could have been! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9F6eImhR5Q

(6:58)


"I hope it's cold every day, where you are"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USMSiwUwjk0

(5:00)

and live:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ1eqkfqE3c

(59:20)

"In bleak life and modern times, under grey skies and electric lights, where the living still walk the earth alone, more real than any god ever was"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUnBah_vU58

(2:50)

and of course..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM9PUegDRz8

6:04 of non-stop holy ....


----------



## Dylanvoy (Oct 22, 2015)

holy .... moment of 2015 

Peripherys juggernaut alpha/omega album as a whole was phenomenal 

the band always gets me feeling refreshed and ready to take on new guitar techniques, all the guitarists are huge inspirations. 

oh and the chon album is so dirty dont even get me started


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 30, 2015)

I heard Jason Richardson's Titan song for the first time this morning.




WTF


----------



## robski92 (Oct 30, 2015)

> I heard Jason Richardson's Titan song for the first time this morning.



Check out his instagram, he posts clips of himself playing all the time, especially now since he is working on a solo album and everything is crazy shreddy lol


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 30, 2015)

That sucks, I don't have access to instagram at work.


----------



## I Shot JR (Nov 1, 2015)

Eminem's verse in Speedom by Tech 9 (1:41)
I swear Ems actually getting better as a rapper, even since his 2013 album, how many multi-decade artists (especially vocalists) IMPROVE over time?


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 1, 2015)

When you found out The Helix Nebula plays in Drop D haha


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's not from this year but the solo at the end of Plini-Away blew my mind 

@ around 2:50


----------



## watson503 (Nov 3, 2015)

ASoC said:


> Recently saw Rush live and I was so blown away by Neil's solo that I bought like 6 Rush cds the next week. Since then, I've been blown away by the "Under the Shadow" portion of The Necromancer (it's metal as fvck), all of The Fountain of Lamneth (this one is beautifully put together, lyrics, instrumentals, vocal delivery, etc.), The guitar solo in Presentation (just kicks ass), and the solo in Soliloquy (this one just made me cry).
> 
> Also, Rush got me into 70s prog rock and I have a copy of Yes's Close to the Edge on vinyl and it's still mind boggling every time I listen to it, I love that record. I also have some Jethro Tull (love Locomotive Breath) and Uriah Heep
> 
> Edit: Forget what I said about The Necromancer, the whole thing is awesome. Listening to it right now and I was struck (again) by the guitar layering (especially the backwards guitar solos) in the first part. All the layers create the mood for what the lyrics are describing perfectly. The second part features Alex Lifeson playing two great solos back to back with no rhythm guitar track, just 3 guys from Toronto rocking the fvck out. And the final part, like the others, creates the perfect mood of hope (the build up into Geddy's vocal entrance just made my eyes water, it was so beautiful) and it ends with a nice major key jam.



Caress Of Steel is one of my favorite Rush albums, the third and last part of The Necromancer - The Return of the Prince - is my favorite work by Lifeson...those early Rush albums hold some great, great stuff.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 3, 2015)

ASoC said:


> Recently saw Rush live and I was so blown away by Neil's solo that I bought like 6 Rush cds the next week. Since then, I've been blown away by the "Under the Shadow" portion of The Necromancer (it's metal as fvck), all of The Fountain of Lamneth (this one is beautifully put together, lyrics, instrumentals, vocal delivery, etc.), The guitar solo in Presentation (just kicks ass), and the solo in Soliloquy (this one just made me cry).
> 
> Also, Rush got me into 70s prog rock and I have a copy of Yes's Close to the Edge on vinyl and it's still mind boggling every time I listen to it, I love that record. I also have some Jethro Tull (love Locomotive Breath) and Uriah Heep
> 
> Edit: Forget what I said about The Necromancer, the whole thing is awesome. Listening to it right now and I was struck (again) by the guitar layering (especially the backwards guitar solos) in the first part. All the layers create the mood for what the lyrics are describing perfectly. The second part features Alex Lifeson playing two great solos back to back with no rhythm guitar track, just 3 guys from Toronto rocking the fvck out. And the final part, like the others, creates the perfect mood of hope (the build up into Geddy's vocal entrance just made my eyes water, it was so beautiful) and it ends with a nice major key jam.


 

Really cool to hear someone else's take on some of Rush's older work. The Necromancer is one of my absolute most favorite songs of all time. Going to listen to Archives now! Then may give 2112 a spin! 

Yes was so incredible as well as some of Jon Anderson's solo work. I highly recommend his first solo album "Olias Of Sunhillow" to anyone that's not familiar with it and digs Yes. 

Anyway... Very cool post.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 3, 2015)

This year I haven't had an moments that stand out like the first time I heard this track (c. Oct 2001) it just made me appreciate an 8 minute-long song that wasn't prog or a remix.


----------



## ASoC (Nov 3, 2015)

watson503 said:


> Caress Of Steel is one of my favorite Rush albums, the third and last part of The Necromancer - The Return of the Prince - is my favorite work by Lifeson...those early Rush albums hold some great, great stuff.



The Return of the Prince is awesome! You can really hear Pete Townshend's influence on Alex in the solo. 



High Plains Drifter said:


> Really cool to hear someone else's take on some of Rush's older work. The Necromancer is one of my absolute most favorite songs of all time. Going to listen to Archives now! Then may give 2112 a spin!
> 
> Yes was so incredible as well as some of Jon Anderson's solo work. I highly recommend his first solo album "Olias Of Sunhillow" to anyone that's not familiar with it and digs Yes.
> 
> Anyway... Very cool post.



I actually picked up a bunch of Rush vinyl recently. Including a copy of the St. Valentine's Day Massacre concert in St. Louis in 1980. Some great playing in that show. I love older Rush, being a fan of prog metal it's interesting to hear it starting on Caress of Steel


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 3, 2015)

ASoC said:


> I actually picked up a bunch of Rush vinyl recently. Including a copy of the St. Valentine's Day Massacre concert in St. Louis in 1980. Some great playing in that show. I love older Rush, being a fan of prog metal it's interesting to here it starting on Caress of Steel



Funny you mention that concert as I actually have an album ( presumably bootleg) that I picked up in Orlando FL at a flea-market many years ago. Rush Live St. Louis 1980 Temples Of The Syrinx. 

This one here-


----------



## ASoC (Nov 3, 2015)

There are tons of bootlegs of that show circulating. St. Louis' rock radio station (KSHE 95) actually plays the entire bootleg on the air every Valentine's Day now. 

If I'm being totally honest, I can hear Geddy starting to struggle to sing some of the older material (especially 2112, imo). However, all the jam sections and solos kick major ass. I think the Hemispheres or Farewell to Kings tour must have really hurt Geddy's ability to wail like he used to. I heard a boot from 1977 where he definitely has some difficulty with Fly by Night


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 3, 2015)

Moments that redefined guitar for me: the acoustic intro to battery, before the thrash kicks in. Made me realize metal could be "pretty" if it damn well felt like it. 

Far beyond the sun. Intro. It just sounded so epic and kicked into what was effectively an 8 minute solo. 

Sweep-picked riffs on Day of Justice. I was like "you can sweep pick after a string-skipping riff?!".


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 3, 2015)

Basically the two biggest moments for me are the first time the main riffs for "Dopesmoker" by Sleep and "Miserable" by Bongripper hit me for the first time.


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 4, 2015)

the latest holy .... moment i had was when i first listened the Stellar by Der Weg Einer Freiheit. That first song is super mellow and that goes into an awesome blast beat . 
so much atmo and so much awesome post black metal


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 4, 2015)

The strongest one I remember from being young was the first time listening to "Master of Puppets". We were all waiting on it to come out, and we made sure to all get together the Tuesday afternoon it was released. While "Battery" was intense, when it hit the intro to the title track my friends and I looked at each other and our jaws dropped.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 4, 2015)

Bloodshredder said:


> I hada couple of these moments, but not because of music that was made in 2015.
> recently i rediscovered some older music that i never really gave the attention it deserved when it came out.
> For example, I listened to Threshold's "Under The Sun"! It made me realize that Glynn Morgan is one of my alltime favorite singers and that this particular song is one of my favorite ballads out there!
> 
> ...And believe me, i HATE ballads.



That's a really good song.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 4, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> One of the earliest I can remember was hearing the intro to (followed by the rest of the song) "Cliffs of Dover" at about 12 years old. I had never heard somebody play guitar like that, and so musically. EJ is still a hero of mine. I had played guitar for a year or two before that moment, but I was a super enthusiast from that point on. I think I started staring at Musicians Friend catalogs shortly after, so that I could check out all the different strats, which ultimately became a never-ending gear acquisition/trading obsession years later.



That's especially ironic given that it's a 335 on that song! 

Eric is smooth in a way no one else is - it's like watching a beautiful Italian woman walk in a silk dress, smooth and sophisticated and fiery all at the same time.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 8, 2015)

...I mean holy ....!


----------



## gunch (Nov 8, 2015)

A few more

The end of Vertigo by Deafheaven, it's so hard to articulate how vulnerable and harrowing those guitar lines crying out sound, but it's so triumphant and hopeful too, like damn 

Also Sum and Dehumanization on Catch 33, those breakdowns are the apocalypse, and even though Meshuggah has made good songs since then they haven't topped that conveying of just a utter universal collapse


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 8, 2015)

I had a seriously hilarious "holy sh*t" moment today when I found a hip-hop song that is 100% applicable to my guitar collecting and gearwhore tendencies...


I'm sure others can relate. (You know it's bad when...)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 8, 2015)

This, when my mate showed it to me when we were 13.



I think what really got me hooked was the scream at 2:30... if I had to pick a favourite single moment in all of recorded music, it might be that.


----------

